# football team logos for Christmas.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

tis the Football season.. and time to stir the pot with the relatives by making the Wrong team logos.. 

fun quick carvings out of mostly scrap lumber.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you are the exception to the clause Scott...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice signs. Remember those logos are covered by copyright laws.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work as always Scott . Love how you used the log that has G on it  . 

But killing me here .Between you , John and David , it's getting harder not owning a cnc router table


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Nice signs. Remember those logos are covered by copyright laws.


I put a copy of one of my Harley signs on my Etsy page ----- took 2 1/2 weeks to hear from Etsy Legal and HD Brand protection. Now, for personal use I don't know if it matters or not.

You're right ------ wrong teams! But good job!

HJ

Can't paint a wall with a roller.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> But killing me here .Between you , John and David , it's getting harder not owning a cnc router table


Rick,

Looks like a CNC can be an asset and really boost those with talent. But better yet, they can give a little false hope to those of us with no talent.

HJ

Gotta add to that Loonie Bin, Rick!!!!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes on the trade mark / copy right laws. 

I don't make these to sell, and would not. this particular batch will end up in a bonfire and a certain upcoming football party... 

My understanding of copyright as it applies here is that it is not legal to make financial gain off copyrighted materials, as in selling them.

tons of people make what is loosely classified as "fan Art". logos, banners and such to celebrate their favorite teams. it would be tough to prosecute and everyone who ever drew a logo on a piece of paper would be at risk.

So yes, do not make for resale or for profit........


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Scottart said:


> Yes on the trade mark / copy right laws.
> 
> I don't make these to sell, and would not. this particular batch will end up in a bonfire and a certain upcoming football party...
> 
> ...


And be very cautious about broadcasting what you do, Walt Disney probably would have cried.
Mickey`s Brush-off Day-care Center Characters Painted Over In Loss To C-o-p-y-r-i-g-h-t L-a-w. - tribunedigital-sunsentinel


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

JOAT said:


> And be very cautious about broadcasting what you do, Walt Disney probably would have cried.
> Mickey`s Brush-off Day-care Center Characters Painted Over In Loss To C-o-p-y-r-i-g-h-t L-a-w. - tribunedigital-sunsentinel


yep, should delete the whole thread.. just incase mickey is watching.. but can see how to delete it..


----------

